# Feira's first kidding thread



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

This will be my third year kidding, but I've never done a waiting thread like this before. It looks like fun - I've been following some of the other ones and it's so cool to watch the progress and see the babies! So I thought I'd make my own.

I'll try to get some pictures soon. We've been in chaos here for the past several days, dealing with an unusually extreme cold snap that homes in our area just aren't equipped for (we're in Texas and we're supposed to hit 0 degrees Fahrenheit tomorrow night!).

But a quick intro, I guess. My Mini Nubian twins, Mika and Suki, are due to kid around mid-March, if they were bred when I think they were. These twins are the daughters of my very first buck and doe, and they were our first ever live kids (our first year we had a huge single buckling that was stillborn). So it's a special kidding! Our first kids are having their first kids, lol.

So far there's not much to report. They're much wider than they used to be, and I felt some baby movement in Mika the other day. Other than that I can't see much change so far. But they have a month to go, so...

Pics soon, if I can get any decent ones, lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..so glad you are putting out your list of does. Pictures are fun..we can see them progress. They dont have to be perfect..just showing the right areas!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! More kidding threads to follow! I sure have enjoyed making mine. I'm sure you will too. It's such a great way to catalogue your does progress. Even if it's just for yourself, it's such a good reference.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay!! Exciting! Def post pics. I have to say there have been a couple times I referenced old kidding threads as I forgot something and it was helpful to document lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so exciting, your first kids will be kidding! That means, YOU will be great grandma! I wish you lots of fun watching, lots of patience waiting and healthy kids and mommas!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here they are, hiding out in their shelter trying to stay warm in this crazy cold!

Mika is the one with the little white dot between her horns. She's the first twin. Suki has no white on her face. She's a real character - so curious.

Top-down pics coming.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mika:









Suki:









No udder pics yet 'cause you can't see anything but fluff, lol.

They're not exactly huge, but I definitely felt kicks from Mika's belly, and I haven't seen a heat cycle in either of them since October.

I really want an easy kidding for these girls - my buck is much smaller than they are, so hoping for smallish, easy-to-get-out babies!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> That is so exciting, your first kids will be kidding! That means, YOU will be great grandma! I wish you lots of fun watching, lots of patience waiting and healthy kids and mommas!


Haha, you're right!! Lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute girls! They do look curious and pretty!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh they are pretty! Beautiful chicken in the first picture too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does. Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait nice herd.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the kids! Stay warm! Stay safe!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Almost forgot! Here's the little daddy-to-be:
























We call him Murphy. He's so cute and so fluffy and SOOOOO sweet! Lol. I'm so excited to see what the kids will look like. I really hope I'll get at least one girl that I can keep for future breeding/milking!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh they are pretty! Beautiful chicken in the first picture too.


Thank you!! The chicken is a really lovely rooster we call Meringue. I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Looking forward to seeing the kids! Stay warm! Stay safe!


Boy, we're trying. Did you guys lose power at your place? We didn't have electricity for almost two days and nights. The heat lamps that we'd put up for the outdoor animals were absolutely useless the two nights we needed them most! Ugh. Not to mention my husband's poor snake and my little fish. But everyone got through it okay in the end. I'm so relieved. I know a lot of people lost snakes and fish and other cold-blooded animals during the outages. So sad.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OH NO! Hope you get a break from this weather! Best wishes to you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Boy, we're trying. Did you guys lose power at your place? We didn't have electricity for almost two days and nights. The heat lamps that we'd put up for the outdoor animals were absolutely useless the two nights we needed them most! Ugh. Not to mention my husband's poor snake and my little fish. But everyone got through it okay in the end. I'm so relieved. I know a lot of people lost snakes and fish and other cold-blooded animals during the outages. So sad.


I wondered if the power outages were affecting anyone. That's really rough. Cold is one thing, but no power either? Jeepers. Give your snake and fish lots of warm cuddles for me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Boy, we're trying. Did you guys lose power at your place? We didn't have electricity for almost two days and nights. The heat lamps that we'd put up for the outdoor animals were absolutely useless the two nights we needed them most! Ugh. Not to mention my husband's poor snake and my little fish. But everyone got through it okay in the end. I'm so relieved. I know a lot of people lost snakes and fish and other cold-blooded animals during the outages. So sad.


I'm so sorry you didn't have power. We lost ours for awhile too. I'm glad your cold bloods survived, you must have worked hard to keep them alive!
We got our order of chicks and ducks sent a week earlier than we expected they arrived Saturday so keeping them alive was a nightmare, luckily we only lost two chicks so minimal loss. I crammed 19 of my 24 goats into a 23x10' shed and the other 5 I split into two small shelters to keep them semi warm but when I turn them out tomorrow it's going to be a (head) bash party...imagine a 250lb boer wether in a 6x8 with two others...ugh there's going to be some craziness around here lol. But what can you do...I just dread cleaning up the deep bedding we did. That's going to be stinky and backbreaking. at least it's over!
Our leopard gecko did ok, we heated rice packs for him on our butane camp stove. My older dogs had a rough time but we kept them in blankets so that helped. I'm going to have to pick up pain meds if it happens again Though my tripaw really hurt with the cold.
Glad you're safe!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm so sorry you didn't have power. We lost ours for awhile too. I'm glad your cold bloods survived, you must have worked hard to keep them alive!
> We got our order of chicks and ducks sent a week earlier than we expected they arrived Saturday so keeping them alive was a nightmare, luckily we only lost two chicks so minimal loss. I crammed 19 of my 24 goats into a 23x10' shed and the other 5 I split into two small shelters to keep them semi warm but when I turn them out tomorrow it's going to be a (head) bash party...imagine a 250lb boer wether in a 6x8 with two others...ugh there's going to be some craziness around here lol. But what can you do...I just dread cleaning up the deep bedding we did. That's going to be stinky and backbreaking. at least it's over!
> Our leopard gecko did ok, we heated rice packs for him on our butane camp stove. My older dogs had a rough time but we kept them in blankets so that helped. I'm going to have to pick up pain meds if it happens again Though my tripaw really hurt with the cold.
> Glad you're safe!


Oh goodness! Yeah, this is rough. Glad you and yours made it through okay!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahhh so sorry you lost power!! That is the worst in this weather. Thankfully we didn't. But we had to haul hot water constantly out to the pens which are a good 200+ feet from the house. That wasn't fun, but they had water. Glad everyone made it through safely!! 

And Murphy is looking good!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Ahhh so sorry you lost power!! That is the worst in this weather. Thankfully we didn't. But we had to haul hot water constantly out to the pens which are a good 200+ feet from the house. That wasn't fun, but they had water. Glad everyone made it through safely!!
> 
> And Murphy is looking good!


That's a lot of water hauling!! And water is so freaking heavy, lol. I forget how heavy it is until I have to lug it around.

I've been hauling water buckets too, but I ended up backing down to two trips a day because mine guys all kept refusing the water. I was worried at first and kept trying to coax them to drink, wondering why they didn't seem interested. Then I caught them eating snow! Lol. Guess they weren't thirsty because they'd already had plenty of water.

I think they learned it from my horse. He's a clever boy.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Haha I saw some of mine eating snow too lol. My sheep are not going through near as much. The cow...a lot. I already need to go back out and fill hers. The girls...ehhh it depends. 

But, it just started snowing lightly again! Ugh!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Maybe your sheepies know about the snow eating trick!

Wow, more snow?! We’re expecting more too, in a couple days, but by then it should be too warm for it to stick. 

I’ve enjoyed the snow, tbh. I lived in Utah for a little bit when I was a kid, and we used to go skiing, and skating on the pond behind our house, and we played in the snow a lot... it was really fun. So I have fond memories of snow and ice.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Is it me, or do does seem to look very pregnant some days, and then not very pregnant on other days? I keep looking at these two and thinking, “Yep, both DEFINITELY bred successfully,” and then the next day I’m looking and thinking, “well... maybe not?”


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys, I think Mika’s udder is starting to form just a bit! It’s too dark for pictures tonight but I’ll try to get one tomorrow. 

I couldn’t really see anything on Suki. But on Mika there’s a definite bulge forming where it used to be just her teeny little teats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How are the girls doing?


They're great! I keep meaning to try to get a picture of the little udder coming in on Mika, but I've been super busy this week with work and my daughter's birthday.

Maybe I can get one today or tomorrow!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy birthday to your daughter!
Glad to hear the girls are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday to your daughter. 

Good to hear things are going well.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I finally got some pictures!! I've been bringing both girls in every few days or so for a handful of grain and some milk stand training. Mika, who is usually the super timid one who's wary of everything, jumps straight up no problem. Suki on the other hand is resisting so much I decided to put off her training until after kidding, as I'm worried about stressing her. She literally lies down in protest when I try to guide her up there, lol! Goats are so silly.

So anyway, here they are having a treat - it was the perfect opportunity for some quick pics. Except Mika was standing so weird. She gets super awkward with her legs when she's on the stand, like she's afraid she'll fall off, lol.

Here is miss Mika's tiny udder, her huge belly, and her backside. I swear this girl is twice as wide as she was a week ago!
























And here is little Suki's udder for comparison. They're still fluffy so you can't tell as much from the pictures as I thought you'd be able to. But just for the heck of it I thought I'd post it anyway.










I guess you can sort of tell a little bit.

Looks like one of Mika's teats is bigger than the other one. Maybe they'll even out a bit later?

Also, their coats look a little bit rough to me. Any ideas? They get Purina Wind and Rain free choice and I've been giving them Replamin about every two weeks. Maybe I should give Replamin more frequently for a bit? Once or twice a week maybe until they kid? Just thinking. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I want to do everything I can to help them be ready for kidding.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh!!! I almost forgot, I finally felt baby movement in Suki today. Yay! It’s nice to know for sure that there’s really something alive in there and she’s not just getting wide, haha.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Oh!!! I almost forgot, I finally felt baby movement in Suki today. Yay! It's nice to know for sure that there's really something alive in there and she's not just getting wide, haha.


Oh that is the most fun sign of pregnancy in my opinion. After I saw that on my girls it all felt more legitimate and easier to wait! They are actually alive in there!

Those little udders are adorable.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Quick question - I got some unwaxed dental floss because I saw it on several kidding supply lists, but I’ve not used it before and honestly I wasn’t sure what it was for, except that it had something to do with umbilical cords. 

So I’ve been looking into it today, and I guess people use it to tie a bleeding cord, but it looks like a lot of people don’t recommend using it at all. What are your thoughts? If anyone can give me some advice here I’d appreciate it! Should I keep it in my kidding kit? Replace it with something else?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that is the most fun sign of pregnancy in my opinion. After I saw that on my girls it all felt more legitimate and easier to wait! They are actually alive in there!
> 
> Those little udders are adorable.


Thanks MellonFriend! So excited for you and Prim - all the kidding going on here on the forum is making me really eager for my twins to release their hostages!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

The girls are doing well. I did some work on their pen fence yesterday, and they were following me around being all cute and curious, and inspecting my work. Lol

This evening I’m putting a kidding supply kit together. Am I missing anything crucial?

I have:
Iodine, plus a plastic cup for dipping
Towels
Mineral oil for lubricant
Penicillin and dosage instructions, in case I have to put a hand inside someone to help
A pack of 1” needles, and fresh syringes
70% alcohol and some gauze (I seem to be out of cotton balls)
Molasses
Dewormer for mamas
Dental floss (still need to know how to use that)
Scissors for cutting long cords
Powdered colostrum supplement
Replamin
Vet’s phone number
Thermometer
Vitamin B complex and dosage instructions
Bulb aspiration
Garlic
Bottle and nipples

I also have some Banamine leftover from my recent horse emergency, and some Metacam from a chicken emergency that hasn’t expired yet. I believe these are sometimes given to goats for pain - does anyone here have any experience with either of those?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Selenium and VitE gel for the babies?
A scale


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Selenium and VitE gel for the babies?
> A scale


Thanks MadHouse! I have a human scale I could use if someone needs their weight watched - that should work.

As for selenium and vitamin E, I was planning on using the Replamin Plus gel I already have. That has selenium, vitamin E, plus a bunch of other vitamins and minerals, so I figured that would do. What do you think?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> Quick question - I got some unwaxed dental floss because I saw it on several kidding supply lists, but I've not used it before and honestly I wasn't sure what it was for, except that it had something to do with umbilical cords.
> 
> So I've been looking into it today, and I guess people use it to tie a bleeding cord, but it looks like a lot of people don't recommend using it at all. What are your thoughts? If anyone can give me some advice here I'd appreciate it! Should I keep it in my kidding kit? Replace it with something else?


I have not tied or cut an umbilical cord. Just dipped. But I only had two kiddings. I read you only need to cut it if it touches the ground.
Maybe someone else more experienced will chime in.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> Thanks MadHouse! I have a human scale I could use if someone needs their weight watched - that should work.
> 
> As for selenium and vitamin E, I was planning on using the Replamin Plus gel I already have. That has selenium, vitamin E, plus a bunch of other vitamins and minerals, so I figured that would do. What do you think?


I don't know!
Maybe @GoofyGoat or @happybleats can tell you.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think you’re right - I’ve never cut or tied one before either, lol. But if I understand right you cut long ones so they don’t drag through the mud so much or get caught on stuff, and you tie them if they’re bleeding a lot? I think... 

Probably won’t have to do either but I want to be more prepared this time just in case!

And I’ll do some more looking at the Replamin thing. I know I saw someone somewhere talking about giving kids a tiny bit of Replamin, but I didn’t write anything down and that’s all I can remember.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Banamine is 1cc per 100 lbs. only use it if temp is within normal limits or above (101.5-103.5F) don’t go over make sure you have an accurate weight. Also don’t use until after the placentas dropped.

You can give the kids a pea sized drop of Replamin instead of selenium vitamin e gel or BoSe. Make sure you give an extra e capsule squirted in their mouth

The floss is to tie off a long cord if it’s bleeding profusely. The problem is it can cut through the cord. If you use it tie it at least an inch away from the belly and still dip a couple times in iodine to dry it out.
Looks like you’re ready to go except for one thing...your camera! You need to take lots of pictures!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh!! That reminds me, I meant to bring out a tripod. My camera is in my phone so that’s usually somewhere nearby. But I want to put up a tripod maybe to record the births. I’ll grab that now while I’m thinking about it!

Thanks for all the info, GoofyGoat. I’ll make sure I double and triple check the weight before giving any Banamine. 

I just saw your post about your new doeling - she’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Oh!! That reminds me, I meant to bring out a tripod. My camera is in my phone so that's usually somewhere nearby. But I want to put up a tripod maybe to record the births. I'll grab that now while I'm thinking about it!
> 
> Thanks for all the info, GoofyGoat. I'll make sure I double and triple check the weight before giving any Banamine.
> 
> I just saw your post about your new doeling - she's gorgeous!!!


Thanks  you have my number right?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Make sure you have enough towels. I was shocked at how many towels I used. I would like at least three bath sized towels per baby, of course my girls liked to go in the cold night, so I needed to make sure that they were really dry. 

Sounds like you are well prepared! (thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Make sure you have enough towels. I was shocked at how many towels I used. I would like at least three bath sized towels per baby, of course my girls liked to go in the cold night, so I needed to make sure that they were really dry.
> 
> Sounds like you are well prepared! (thumbup)


I keep a small hairdryer in my kit it saves the laundry...lol, less to pick hay, straw and shavings out of.
I never realized how much bedding worked it's way into everything...it was driving me nuts so I went with dog pads and a blow dryer after the initial Towel rubdown. Much easier for me.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I do have a long extension cord temporarily run to the girls’ shelter (left over from the great cold snap), so I could potentially use a hairdryer if necessary. I’ll bear that in mind!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I had to share this! Mika and Suki's half-sister Feather (I sold her last year to a nice family who wanted to add to their small backyard milk herd) kidded twins unassisted sometime last night when everyone was asleep! She was bred last fall to our buck Murphy - so these are his very first kids to hit the ground!

The brown one is a girl, and the dark one is a boy. They're so cute!! Now I'm even more excited to see Mika and Suki's kids.

I also need to think about whether I want to adopt Feather's baby girl. I basically sold her at a discount in exchange for a future doeling from her (I have to keep my herd pretty small here, but I really wanted to continue Feather's line and see what happened with that, so it seemed like a good thing to try).

So she's gone and had a girl her very first kidding! I hope my girls here kid soon so I can sort of compare any doelings and make a decision. I want to keep at least one registerable Mini Nubian doeling for sure (Feather is part Alpine).

Ah, I'll figure that out later! Anyway, here they are. Aren't they super cute?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh they are just precious! That is very exciting indeed! :neat:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mika is starting to look pretty close this afternoon. Her udder seems to have grown a tiny bit, and her lady parts look a little puffy to me. Her tail also suddenly has that "broken" look, and she's a bit posty.

























Of course she went to lie down as soon as I tried to get a few pictures.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very cute kiddies!!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I scrapped my plans for the day and got the kidding stall freshened and prepped. I know it may still be another couple of days, but I think I'm going to start closing Mika in at night just in case she goes into labor while everyone's asleep.










Cheeto came to keep me company while I spread out the new straw. Cutie!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Better to be cautious than sorry!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s getting exciting!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So close! I can’t wait, I’m so excited for you 
Cheeto looks like my Crookshanks, a very handsome tabby like yours!
They sure love keeping an eye on things..(when not sleeping) silly kittys!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw, give Crookshanks a pet for me!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I will, give Cheeto a scratch for me too  How are your girls after that NASTY storm we had last night? I was sure we’d be having lots of Texas kids born with that severe barometric change...
Oh here’s crooky


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

No noticeable change in my girls. *sigh*

Your kitty looks so comfy!! Yes, I’ll give Cheeto an extra scratch today!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This wind is insane isn’t it! I’ve been out half the day cleaning trash up from the neighbors blowing into my goat run...they’re such slobs! It makes me crazy!
How’s Mika doing?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> This wind is insane isn't it! I've been out half the day cleaning trash up from the neighbors blowing into my goat run...they're such slobs! It makes me crazy!
> How's Mika doing?


It is! We've got all kinds of trash blowing into our yard too. Ugh. So annoying. I think some of it blows from my neighbors' yards but most of ours probably comes from the street in front of our house. It's a somewhat high-traffic road and when people chuck things out their Windows most of them seem to find their way to the ditch in our front yard.

Mika looks about the same as she did yesterday. I'm starting to wonder if she's not as close as I was thinking. She never had an obvious heat cycle when we were breeding so it's kind of a big mystery there. But she definitely has the broken tail thing going on, and she looked posty to me the other day, so that makes me think my estimated due date was about right. Then again, her udder is still really tiny. Lol. Goodness, I don't know. This morning I would have sworn she looked slimmer too, and Suki looked wider.

These goats really know how to keep us guessing!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Haha. My “auto-incorrect” function capitalized “Windows” and I didn’t catch it. Lol. I wonder if the software kind is typed more often than the actual windows kind? It always tries to capitalize “apple” too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of updates! I got a little busy and just haven't been on here. Also there's still nothing to report! They both look just about the same as they did when I last posted. (sigh)

I'm really starting to wonder if they actually got pregnant when I think they did. Mika's discomfort and postiness from the other day seems to have disappeared, though her tail is still hanging kind of weird. I just don't know, lol. We had that weird warm weather in October and the girls' heat cycles got all strange, I'm guessing from the weather, so it was really hard for me to tell what was going on. Because of that, we left them both with Murphy for quite some time, just to try to be sure they had the best chances of actually getting bred. So they could have easily gotten pregnant well after I think they did.

I KNOW I saw Suki bred (multiple times) on the 20th, which would have put her at 145 days on March 14th, 150 today. They're Mini Nubians so I thought I'd go with the 145 day estimate, but they are both very tall for Mini Nubians, so... would that mean that they're more likely to cook their kids a bit longer?

I suppose they could still go any day. OR, they weren't successfully bred when I thought they were, and it'll be weeks. Oh dear.

Here is Suki's belly and not-quite-an-udder-yet:

















And here is Mika:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

To tide us all over, and just for fun, here's a newer picture of Feather's doeling:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww... she's beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Still nothing new! Udders are still very small, Mika’s backside looks a little puffy for sure, but not any puffier than it did the other day. Geez, if they bred when I thought they did, they’d be around day 151 now, and I think I’d see more signs, don’t you? I guess they must have bred on the next cycle. Gah. I was getting so excited.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mika’s udder has doubled in size! It’s still not huge... but significant, super-noticeable growth! Suki’s belly has grown almost just as much. 

Neither of them would cooperate for a picture so I’m planning to try to get one tomorrow when I bring them in for their Replamin/oats treat. 

Sorry it’s not much of an update, but I was just so happy to see anything different that I had to share! For the last several days I hadn’t been able to detect any change.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Progress! Remember goats like to kid when the barometric pressure changes and we have thunderstorms rolling in tomorrow!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay! Progress! Remember goats like to kid when the barometric pressure changes and we have thunderstorms rolling in tomorrow!


Ooh! I'll keep an extra close eye on them then. I actually don't think I'd heard that before.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Ooh! I'll keep an extra close eye on them then. I actually don't think I'd heard that before.


Sheep are notorious for it but goats do it too...actually so do humans that's why there's so many kids born during hurricanes lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad our weather is so gradual.... even during strange events


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Picture of Mika's suddenly-much-bigger udder, as promised! I said it doubled in size, but looking at the photo now and comparing it to the last one, I'd say maybe it actually tripled. Amazing!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, looks like she is on her way to babies!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think Mika is in labor! Came out to check on everyone after the storm passed and it looks like her belly has dropped and she's having contractions and yawning. I'm so excited I'm shaking uncontrollably, lol. Too much adrenaline I guess.

Here's Mika:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Mika!!!(woot)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no,not yet Mika...we got another Bad round that going to hit around 7ish! Hold off till about 9:30 when it’s gone!
Ugh,she’s following the doe code to the letter! Stinker, but a cute one!
Go Mika...
Let’s see those babies'


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Success! Pics to come. But we have two energetic doelings.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> Success! Pics to come. But we have two energetic doelings.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Oh my congratulations! good Girl Mika having twin doelings 
Can’t wait to see your new additions!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here they are!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! They are beautiful! Look at the loong ears!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They seem to be doing well. Both are walking and nursing, and you’d think Mika read a mothering manual while I wasn’t looking - she’s doing everything just so well. 

I do have one concern. The little painted girl seems to be having a bit of trouble with one of her hind legs. It almost looks like sometimes it gets out of socket or something. Doesn’t seem to hurt her - it just doesn’t look quite right. She came out in a sort of reverse dive position, and Mika was having a little trouble so I grabbed feet and pulled - is it possible I stretched something out in her leg? Or is something else likely?

If anyone is familiar with this and has any advice please share!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Aww! They are beautiful! Look at the loong ears!


I know!! They REALLY have beautiful long ears!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@happybleats @GoofyGoat ?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here are a couple more pictures 'cause they're so cute!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> I do have one concern. The little painted girl seems to be having a bit of trouble with one of her hind legs. It almost looks like sometimes it gets out of socket or something. Doesn't seem to hurt her - it just doesn't look quite right. She came out in a sort of reverse dive position, and Mika was having a little trouble so I grabbed feet and pulled - is it possible I stretched something out in her leg? Or is something else likely?
> 
> If anyone is familiar with this and has any advice please share!


I had this one a buckling this year, it fixed itself within a couple days. We did have to reposition and pull kids on that doe.

They are beautiful!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you! I was just looking at an old thread and I wonder now if it’s a selenium deficiency issue - both kids got a tiny dollop of Replamin Plus gel but I might give that kid another tiny bit tomorrow if she doesn’t look better yet. 

I’m so excited and relieved and proud of Mika! What a good girl.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It should clear up in a day or so. I’d just give a pea sized drop of selenium/vit e. 
If you’re concerned you can use a toilet paper roll and vet tape as support.
Yay for such beautiful kids! Mika did great


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> It should clear up in a day or so. I'd just give a pea sized drop of selenium/vit e.
> If you're concerned you can use a toilet paper roll and vet tape as support.
> Yay for such beautiful kids! Mika did great


Thank you! We gave them both a tiny pea-sized dollop of Replamin Plus gel but I'm not sure how much actually got all the way into her mouth. I might give her a half-pea-sized dollop tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are adorable! I hope all is well now with the one’s hind leg.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry guys! I tried several times to post an update this morning but the site wasn’t working for me. Everyone is doing great! The one with the white patches seems a little steadier today - still not perfect, but maybe tomorrow. I did go ahead and give her a tiny bit more Replamin.

Mika is being such a great mama. She’s taking excellent care of them both! I’m so happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feira426 said:


> Sorry guys! I tried several times to post an update this morning but the site wasn’t working for me. Everyone is doing great! The one with the white patches seems a little steadier today - still not perfect, but maybe tomorrow. I did go ahead and give her a tiny bit more Replamin.
> 
> Mika is being such a great mama. She’s taking excellent care of them both! I’m so happy!


So glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so beautiful!!😍

I wanted to thank you for your funnel/filter recommendation. I got one for myself and I've been super happy with it so far!👍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! They are so beautiful!!😍
> 
> I wanted to thank you for your funnel/filter recommendation. I got one for myself and I've been super happy with it so far!👍


Oh, that’s great!! I’m glad! Since you mentioned it, I should tell you that I recently learned that you can take the filters apart to clean them better if you need to. Mine had eventually started to have a slight cheesy smell even right after I washed them, and I eventually figured out that a little milk had soaked through the filter mesh up in between the rim pieces (probably when I was washing it). I’m sure it didn’t affect the milk going through, because it was way up in there. But it made me feel better to be able to get it all scrubbed out! I just used a butter knife to pry the plastic pieces apart. Though I’ll warn you it’s tricky getting the mesh back in place after everything is cleaned and dry.

And thank you! I think they are beautiful too! So are yours - I just watched your recent video. So cute!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey everyone! Well, Suki has finally started acting like she’s getting close. Saw some goo the other day, her udder seems just a tiny bit bigger (maybe), and she’s been stretching at her tummy some. I even saw her pressing her head against the fence yesterday.

I’m thinking babies sometime next week maybe. We’ll see!


Also I get to go meet Feather’s babies in person on Monday, so that will be fun!! Gonna have a good hard look at the little girl to see if maybe we want to have her.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! 👍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, progress!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes!! In the meantime, here’s a cute picture of the now-very-wide Suki enjoying a nice lie down in the yard. 










She’s so big now! I think she might have twins too. I hope she has at least one girl in there! She’s the one I’ve been most excited to retain a doeling from. I LOVE her inquisitive personality, and her conformation is slightly better than Mika’s too.


And here are some new pics of Mikasa and her babies.

Mika’s little udder:









I’m eager to start milking her and see how she does. Her udder is smallish but I’m fine with that. I’m not really interested in the super huge, mega production udders anyway - I’d rather have just overall healthy animals with friendly personalities who can produce decently. She checks off the first two boxes there already; we’ll find out soon how she does with the milking.

And here are her adorable doelings!

The firstborn - we are thinking of calling her Ame (“ah-may”), which is Japanese for rain, because of the rainstorms we had the day she was born.











And the second born - we are thinking of calling her Yasashi, which means “friendly.”


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful ladies and girls! I love the names too!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love their names! They are all looking great!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you so much!!

I guess I forgot to update here but the patchy one’s leg seems to be completely fine now. Yay! It took a few days but it rectified on its own, just as a few of you wonderful people suggested it might. What a relief!

They do seem to have a slight underbite - that or too-big baby teeth maybe. I’m going to try to get good pics of the insides of their mouths (wish me luck!!) to post in the conformation forum and see what I can find out.

If it’s underbite that might help me choose who to let go and who to hold on to.

Super excited to meet Feather’s doeling tomorrow! Her momma, even though she’s a mixed breed, is a very good-looking girl - it was a tough choice to sell her. Having a kid from her would be awesome! And I’ve heard the Alpine/Nubian mixes often turn out really nice.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, we got to go look at Feather’s kids today! They seem to be doing really well.

Here are a couple of pictures of Feather’s doeling, just for fun.



















She sure is growing fast!! What a cutie. I have my work cut out for me picking my keepers. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Remind me who Feather is? The kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Feather is a two-year-old doe out of our Alpine mix, Hasi. We sold her to a really nice family with a small milking herd last year, and have the option to take a doeling from her at some point, free of charge. Basically we sold her at a reduced cost in exchange for the right to a doeling.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> Feather is a two-year-old doe out of our Alpine mix, Hasi. We sold her to a really nice family with a small milking herd last year, and have the option to take a doeling from her at some point, free of charge. Basically we sold her at a reduced cost in exchange for the right to a doeling.


Thanks for reminding me! I remember now.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Finally! Suki’s little tiny udder about doubled in size since last night. It’s still small, but significantly bigger than before. Maybe this weekend! Her backside looks a bit puffy too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yahoo! Coming down the home stretch!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, no noticeable changes today, except a tiny bit of goo. Maybe it won’t be this weekend. My husband and I took turns checking on her last night just in case, but I’m starting to think it might be early for that yet.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, maybe today! A little while ago, Suki peed three times over the course of about five minutes. Checking her hourly right now. No visible contractions yet though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck Suki!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any kids yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, still nothing from miss Suki! She’s toying with us; something changes and we get all excited and start checking on her all the time, and then everything looks the same for days and days and we’re back to thinking it’ll be a while yet, haha. I got up once in the middle of the night last night to check on her because her udder grew some yesterday and she was holding her tail kind of funny, but still no signs of labor yet.

I thought maybe she was waiting for my birthday, but that was Monday, so that wasn’t it. Lol

Mika is still being a fantastic mama and her kids are doing great!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s good news on Mika and her babies. Suki is making you wait for it. Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh boy - I think it's just about go-time! This is only my fifth kidding, so please wish me luck!!! Suki is my favorite goat so I'm extra anxious.

Got all my stuff ready to go. Clean towels, just-in-case meds, wormwood dewormer for Suki, Replamin Plus for babies, iodine... husband is ready to leave work and come help as soon as I think she's getting really close.

Her udder tripled in size last night, she's all puffy, and about an hour ago I started seeing small contractions. I put down a layer of nice clean straw and put my phone/camera on the charger. She's still eating, which makes me think it's very early labor - I figure I'll check her about every thirty minutes or so.

I feel like I must have used up all my doeling luck this season already, but it sure would be nice to get a good doeling from my girl! Time will tell. Won't be long now!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wishing Suki an easy delivery!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you MadHouse! 

She's now quit nibbling and is lying down a lot. Had a long contraction a few minutes ago. I've just been out sitting with her and stroking her adorable face. She's such a cutie!! She doesn't seem the least bit bothered by this whole labor thing so far.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

When my phone finishes charging I'll get you all a picture or two.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Thank you MadHouse!
> 
> She's now quit nibbling and is lying down a lot. Had a long contraction a few minutes ago. I've just been out sitting with her and stroking her adorable face. She's such a cutie!! She doesn't seem the least bit bothered by this whole labor thing so far.


Aw, she sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Too dark and cloudy for decent pics. Gah.

She’s started pushing now! Can’t see anything yet though.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hmm. So my family and I went into her stall to watch and help if necessary, and after a little she stopped pushing and was just having non-pushing contractions again. This is new to me. I thought maybe us all watching was making her uncomfortable so we left the stall and now she’s pushing again. But I can’t see what’s going on. I’m not sure if I should stay out here for a bit or go back in. For the moment I think I’ll stay outside - maybe I’ll go back in when it sounds like she’s pushing a bit harder?

I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Whew! We have a boy and a girl! Not sure if she’s done yet but she’s at least taking a break to clean them off.

I ended up helping a bit with the boy. His bubble wasn’t popping and she seemed to be having quite a bit of trouble getting him to move out. She struggled for quite a while and nothing was even visible from outside yet. I let her work on it for a good while but when she started yelling and pushing almost constantly I thought I’d better help before she wore herself out.

Hard to know if it was the best call but I didn’t have to reach in very far at all, and they all seem okay so far.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like you did great! Congratulations on the twins!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

In my opinion helping is always a good call if it looks like they are struggling, so good job for assisting! Can't wait to see pictures of your new cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Too dark for good pictures, but here’s a little something to tide you over until I can get better ones!










Suki’s doing great. She was a little nervous at first about letting them nurse, but she seems to have figured things out now. She’s obsessed with licking them, and she’s being super talkative towards them. It’s freaking adorable.

I was going to sit out with them until the placenta passed, but I really needed to pee, lol. Gonna get a little something to eat and go back out later to check on them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to Suki and yourself.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations on successful assisted kidding! You did great! They are so cute!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks guys!! 

I snagged a couple of quick photos while checking on everybody this morning.



















The splashy colorful one is the buck of course. Lol! Little girl has one splash of white on her left side. She was napping when I went out - I’ll try to get more pics later!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Super duper cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the pics. They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry I’m late! Great job on the assist! They’re both darling with those long ears. Sounds like she’s a great mamma! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!!

I finally got a nice picture of the little girl. I LOVE her sweet little face!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now look at that


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is adorable!!! Can you send her here please?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> She is adorable!!! Can you send her here please?


Hahaha. Nope, no way! I’m keeping her! 

I’m already absolutely in love. She looks at me with the same adorable expression her mama used to make when she was a baby. I just love it. Same inquisitive eyes, same cute face. And she’s already such a sweetheart. She comes right up to me and just stands next to me super still while I stroke her soft baby fur. I think she really likes the attention - I was amazed at how long she just stood there to be petted. And she lets me hold her and doesn’t cry or squirm.

Oh my gosh you guys, she’s perfect. I’m so happy! And Suki is being such a great mama now. Doesn’t get freaked out by nursing anymore at all. I’m so proud of my girl.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well done mamma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I finally separated Mika and her twins the other night to get a feel for her milk supply. Looks like she’s doing about half a gallon a day so far - I’m fairly happy with that! And it’s freaking delicious milk, you guys! Oh my goodness. My human kids can’t say enough about how nice and sweet it is.

Our main milker is an Alpine - her milk is fine and we all like it, but my gosh, Mini Nubian milk is just SO nice!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds great!
I only know Mini Nubian and Nigerian Dwarf milk. 😋 I won’t get an Alpine then. 🙃


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Sounds great!
> I only know Mini Nubian and Nigerian Dwarf milk. 😋 I won’t get an Alpine then. 🙃


Haha! Well, I don’t dislike it. And on the plus side, she does make a LOT of milk, which is great, and she doesn’t yell like the MNs. But yeah, I think the MN milk is sweeter and richer. Can’t wait to try making ice cream with it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Haha! Well, I don’t dislike it. And on the plus side, she does make a LOT of milk, which is great, and she doesn’t yell like the MNs. But yeah, I think the MN milk is sweeter and richer. Can’t wait to try making ice cream with it!


I totally want to try ice cream. Do you have to separate the cream out to do that?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I totally want to try ice cream. Do you have to separate the cream out to do that?


For proper ice cream you do, but we’re not quite there yet, lol. We just replace the cream in the recipe with whole milk. Doesn’t have that smooth creamy consistency, but it’s still super delicious! Like a super thick milkshake you can eat with a spoon!


----------

